#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Official PUPG Emulator for PC !!!

## Assassin

Everyone keep fire their arms in *PUBG* these days, It's a one of the trending game in everywhere, but still there some issues with the space that requires to install for Mobile is nearly 1.6 GB. It make disappointment for some budget mobile users, but there is a solution that given by the Tencent Game developed an *Official Emulator for PUPG* to work on PC. More than this If you still need a solution for Mobile, Then you can play *PUBG Lite version*. It's a lower graphic version it can play up to 40 people and undoubtedly it'll gives you the same experience as the full edition. 

*PUBG PC Emulator* - *DOWNLOAD*
*PUBG Mobile Lite* - *DOWNLOAD*

Share your experience with us above thees two versions! 
​PUBG-pc-emulator.JPG

----------

